# Burton AK fit vs. Special Blend Mark fit



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> I'm in the market for another set of Gore-Tex pants but I'm trying to decide between a pair of Burton AK Cyclic pants and Special Blend Mark pants. My big issue is the fit. I'm 6'-1"/185lbs and don't like anything super baggy, but don't want anything too tight either. I tried on a pair of AK Cyclic pants last year, but the large seemed WAAAAY too baggy, but the medium didn't have a long enough leg to be comfortable. So instead this year I'm looking at a pair of the Special Blend Mark Gore-Tex pants and wondered how the sizing compared between the two brands? Unfortunately I haven't come across a pair at my local shops to try on yet.


The Special Blend Mark Gore-tex pant is not as baggy as the Burton AK's, the AK's are usually a team fit which are the baggiest burton offers especially in mens pants. Plus they are more expensive.
The special blends are not as baggy as the burtons. Equally as nice though. 
If you were to get a burton pant Id get a sig fit which is in between. The sig fit is very similar to the special blends you're talking about.

Hope this helps.

viel glück!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> The Special Blend Mark Gore-tex pant is not as baggy as the Burton AK's, the AK's are usually a team fit which are the baggiest burton offers especially in mens pants. Plus they are more expensive.
> The special blends are not as baggy as the burtons. Equally as nice though.
> If you were to get a burton pant Id get a sig fit which is in between. The sig fit is very similar to the special blends you're talking about.
> 
> ...


Aren't all AK pants Sig Fit?

I know they really changed the fit of the AK series two years ago (I have a pair of AK Hover pants in L from two years ago and they fit perfectly).


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> Aren't all AK pants Sig Fit?
> 
> I know they really changed the fit of the AK series two years ago (I have a pair of AK Hover pants in L from two years ago and they fit perfectly).


Oh damn I guess they are.
They must have changed the fit.
My beau has a pair and I just asked him what fit they were... He said sig, when I really assumed they were team fits. Hence how HUGE they are.


----------

